# Sackbut



## Tex

I posted this under the general discussion section, but I thought I'd try here, too.
I am interested in purchasing a sackbut for the purpose of playing it. I was wondering how much they cost and where I might shop for one. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mahlerfan

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but exactly what is a sackbut?


----------



## Handel

mahlerfan said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but exactly what is a sackbut?


Ancestor of trombone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sackbut


----------



## Edward Elgar

Why do you want a sackbut Tex? Why not just get a trombone and play it badly?! I suppose to get a sackbut would cost a bomb as no-one really makes them on a commercial basis anymore.


----------



## Tex

I play the trombone and have an interest in history, so I guess when those collide, I suddenly have the desire to get a sackbut. I was hoping that someone made reproductions on a scale that would not make them insanely expensive, but If that's not the case, I'll follow your advise. 
Another trombonist I know must be trying really hard to mimic the sackbut all the time...


----------



## Morigan

I'm sure many baroque ensembles use sackbuts today (Musica Antiqua Köln, the Academy of Ancient Music and the likes).

So it must be possible to have one made.


----------



## ClassicalEuph

In the past years there has been a revival of interest in the scakbut.. There are several sackbut makers in germany and other parts of europe. A good historical copy can cost about 5000$ us.

I have known some players who use "pea shooter" trombones from the early 20 th century instead. This can be a nice alternative .

by "pea shooter" I 'm refering to the small bore trombone with the 6 inch bells that wher used by arthur pryor and other trombonists of his period


----------



## Tex

Is there anyplace in particular that sells pea shooters, or should I just keep an eye on ebay? Do you know if it has the same tone as a sackbut? How much might a pea shooter cost?

Sorry for this interrogation!


----------



## ClassicalEuph

Hi there,
here's a great article on the sackbut and sackbut performance

http://www.trombone-society.org.uk/resources/articles/addison.php

To answer your questions: The peashooter would not have the same tone as a sackbut, it comes close but only a sackbut sounds like a sackbut. A peashooter would be a cheaper alternative. You could get one in usable condition for probably a couple hundred on ebay...
I don't know of any places that sell them now...

My best solution for you is if you want to play sackbut try to find a band or school that has one and go there .

Check the wikipedia article for makes and such.


----------



## Tex

Thanks for the help.
I think that peashooters may be the way to go.


----------



## ClassicalEuph

Good for you.

Theres a good forum with a couple discussions of the sackbut below . I found while searching on the net. Alot of articles on sackbut.

http://earlymusichicago.org/cgi-bin/yabb_emc/YaBB.cgi?board=earlybrass;action=display;num=1065120752

Good luck


----------

